# hcG - dosage length



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm never coming off gears. Ever. But I enjoy the cosmetic effects of having my nuts swinging in the breeze . . . 

hcG is my friend . .  how long can we be together for? Do I have to cycle it?

ANSWER ME GODDAMIT!!!!!


----------



## XYZ (Jul 7, 2010)

You don't HAVE to use it.  

If you want to use it 500ius EW is plenty.

You can also dose it 1000ius ED for five days straight once a month.

I've tried it both ways and found I like it best once a week.  I too am on TRT and have been for a long time now.  

The downside to running it once a month is the large spike in estrogen.............no thanks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2010)

The question was length of time . . 3 months . .. 6months . . 12months without a break?


----------



## JW_HRT (Jul 7, 2010)

most people that i know are on 250iu twice a week for 4-6 weeks and this usually keeps the boys happy, they cycle this on and off ever 3 months or as needed.


----------



## unclem (Jul 7, 2010)

iam never off gear because i do a heavy, heavy cycle and use hcg almost all yr round i take about 8 wks ioff a yr from hcg. i use 500ius 2xs wk for the heavy cycle and when i bridge i use it only once e2wks 1, 500 ius. but i have never had a gyno problem and i do grams a gear a wk. plus orals and iam 44 so youll be alright capt'n.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2010)

good info GICH!


----------



## XYZ (Jul 8, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> The question was length of time . . 3 months . .. 6months . . 12months without a break?


 
As long as you want.


----------



## underscore (Aug 5, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> As long as you want.



So only the amount of HCG will effect your sensitivity to it and not length?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 5, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> As long as you want.



Yep, as long as you stay in the dosage Thunder said. Any more than that will de-sensitize leydig cells and that would not be good.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 5, 2010)

I posted this in another thread, but it fits here too......
Here is Swale's protocol for HCG. He is a WELL known HRT doc on the internet.




I advise my AAS patients to use small amounts of HCG (250IU to 500IU) two days each week, right from the beginning of the cycle. This serves to maintain testicular form and function. It makes more sense to me to keep the horse in the barn, so to speak, then to have to chase it across three counties later on. I am also a big fan of maintaining estrogen within physiological ranges. Both therapies have been shown to hasten recovery.

Any more than 500IU of HCG per day causes too much aromatase activity. Some feel aromatase is actually toxic to the Leydig cells of the testes. You are then inducing primary hypogonadism (which is permanent) while treating steroid-induced secondary (hypogonadotrophic) hypogonadism (which is temporary--hopefully).

If 250IU or 500IU on two days each week isn’t enough to stave off testicular atrophy, then I recommend using it more days each week (as opposed to taking larger doses). In fact, I wouldn’t mind having a guy use 250IU per day ALL THROUGH the cycle. Those that have tell me they thus avoid that edgy, burned-out feeling they usually get. They also say they simply feel better each day. Subjective reports, to be sure, but they are hard not to appreciate. Especially when HCG is so inexpensive.

The testes are then ready, willing and able to again produce testosterone at the end of the cycle. LH levels rise fairly rapidly, but endogenous testosterone production is limited by lack of use. I also want to make sure a SERM, such as Clomid or Nolvadex, is at effective serum dosage (around 100mg QD for Clomid, 20-40mg QD for Nolvadex) when serum androgen levels drop to a concentration roughly equal to 200mg of testosterone per week. That is when androgenic inhibition at the HP no longer dominates over estrogenic antagonism with respect to inducing LH production. Of course, if the fellow has been doing Clomid or Nolvadex all along the way (and I now prefer Nolvadex over Clomid, due to the possibility of negative sides from the Clomid), he is all set to simply continue it at the end (no need to switch from one to the other). BTW, I see no evidence of any benefit in using BOTH SERM’s at the same time. I used to think a couple of weeks of the SERM was enough; now I like to see an entire month after the last shot of AAS (and migration of long to short esters as the cycle matures). Tapering the SERM is probably a good idea during the last week, as well.

I want my patients to stop taking HCG within a week after the end of the cycle. The testosterone production it induces will further inhibit recovery, as will using Androgel, or any other testosterone preparation, while in recovery. There is no escaping this, as there is no such thing as a “bridge”. Just because you are not inhibiting the HPTA for the entire 24 hours does not mean you are not suppressing it at all. IOW, you can’t “fool” the body—it is smarter than you are.

I like Arimidex during the cycle (in fact, consider use of an AI while taking aromatisables a necessity) but it ABSOLUTELY should not be used post cycle (even though it has been shown to increase LH production) because the risk of driving estrogen too low, and therefore further damaging an already compromised Lipid Profile, is too great (this also drives libido back into the ground—and we don’t want that, do we?).

All this is meant to get my guys through recovery as fast as possible (the real goal, yes?). So far, all of them who have tried it have reported they are recovering faster than when they have tried other protocols.


----------

